# Auber WS-1510H-W first impressions



## sm0kin (Feb 3, 2019)

Today I finished an overnight smoke on 20 lbs of bone in pork shoulders, first run with the Auber. Overall I like it, with a couple caveats so far. 
1. I cannot get the alarm feature on the app to work. The controller sounds, but the app gives zero notification. Hopefully that can be fixed short term, kind of a big deal.
2. You cannot rename the third probe, it’s just called probe 3.
3. You cannot rename the recipes. It’s just b1,b2 , c1,c2 , f1,f2 for beef,chicken,fish


I like having the WiFi, the app is decent overall, and the temp is controlled far better than the stock masterbuilt unit hands down. It was very windy last night so the temp fluctuations were in the 5 degree range. I’m hoping that will tighten up after I get the settings right.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 3, 2019)

Good report.


----------



## dr k (Feb 4, 2019)

I see on your screen shot the notification bell has a line through it.  Give them a call or email also with the other two concerns.


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 4, 2019)

dr k said:


> I see on your screen shot the notification bell has a line through it.  Give them a call or email also with the other two concerns.


You are correct, but every time you press,  it says alarm silence succeeded, and it never changes. The line through it remains, and the alarm is not activated.


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 6, 2019)

Per the nice folks at Auber, in order for the alarm to work you must keep the phone from sleeping and have the app open.... while plugged in... 
They are looking into alternatives to fix the app and a timeframe, kinda makes the meat probes useless if I need to use another device


----------



## tallbm (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks for the update!

It sounds like some quirks are being worked out with the app.  I agree the alarm feature not being so usable sucks.
Who wants to plug their phone in the entire time they are doing a smoke!  I get it if you are doing an overnight smoke where you are sleeping but other than that it makes it hard to tether your phone to a chord all day :(

An alternative would be to use a tablet or an old phone and put the app on it and hook it up... that is if you have that stuff and have it lying around not being used.

What phone do you have IPhone or Android?


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 6, 2019)

iPhone 6 Plus. I have an iPad Air 2 and an iPad Pro 12.9 that I can put the app on. I suppose I could run the app on the Air2 and leave it plugged in, but I’m not sure what impact that has on the battery?!?!


----------



## tallbm (Feb 6, 2019)

sm0kin said:


> iPhone 6 Plus. I have an iPad Air 2 and an iPad Pro 12.9 that I can put the app on. I suppose I could run the app on the Air2 and leave it plugged in, but I’m not sure what impact that has on the battery?!?!



I have no idea.  I hope you would be ok to do this only when you smoke meat.

Now we are talking Apple products and Apple clearly got got sabotaging the battery usage on their products to get owners to buy the latest versions, so all bets are off when it comes to predicting how the battery will hold up hahahaha :)


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 6, 2019)

I use a tablet with my ink bird it works good .


----------



## old sarge (Feb 6, 2019)

See if the instructions here are of any help to you:

https://www.smokin-it.com/v/vspfiles/files/SIWIFIManual.pdf


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 6, 2019)

old sarge said:


> See if the instructions here are of any help to you:
> 
> https://www.smokin-it.com/v/vspfiles/files/SIWIFIManual.pdf


Thanks for that info Sarge, it is exactly the same as what they provided me only this copy says smokin-it all over it. 
I remembered I have an old 10” kindle fire HD with android booted on it. I think I might set it up as a dedicated device for the app while home


----------



## old sarge (Feb 6, 2019)

You are welcome.  I looked at the 1st photo and it dawned on me that it was identical to the SI App and that there may be some additional info that could be of use.


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 6, 2019)

old sarge said:


> You are welcome.  I looked at the 1st photo and it dawned on me that it was identical to the SI App and that there may be some additional info that could be of use.


Do you know if the SI app functions correctly?


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 6, 2019)

sm0kin said:


> I remembered I have an old 10” kindle fire HD with android booted on it.


I had a small display plate holder , that fit the Tab A perfect . I set it on the counter , and I can see it without walking over to it .


----------



## old sarge (Feb 6, 2019)

sm0kin said:


> Do you know if the SI app functions correctly?



From the SI Site, the only reported problems was connectivity.  I cannot recall any problems with the app or unit functionality.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 6, 2019)

sm0kin said:


> Thanks for that info Sarge, it is exactly the same as what they provided me only this copy says smokin-it all over it.
> I remembered I have an old 10” kindle fire HD with android booted on it. I think I might set it up as a dedicated device for the app while home



Give it a try!  The Android community is a billion times more wide open with apps and the ability to update the apps and make them available to the public vs the often insane micromanagement approach that Apple takes for people to create, update, and distribute apps for Apple products.  

This means that the Android version of the app may be running along smoothly and might even be part of what is called an "open source" effort where anyone capable of improving the app using the proper techniques can actually do so.

Let us know what you find out! :)


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 7, 2019)

old sarge said:


> From the SI Site, the only reported problems was connectivity.  I cannot recall any problems with the app or unit functionality.


I contacted smokin-it, the app has the same issue


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 7, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Give it a try!  The Android community is a billion times more wide open with apps and the ability to update the apps and make them available to the public vs the often insane micromanagement approach that Apple takes for people to create, update, and distribute apps for Apple products.
> 
> This means that the Android version of the app may be running along smoothly and might even be part of what is called an "open source" effort where anyone capable of improving the app using the proper techniques can actually do so.
> 
> Let us know what you find out! :)


App is the same :(
My old kindle fire HD is going to be my go to for overnight smokes , that way the alarm function can wake me up


----------



## tallbm (Feb 7, 2019)

sm0kin said:


> App is the same :(
> My old kindle fire HD is going to be my go to for overnight smokes , that way the alarm function can wake me up



Not an ideal solution but it will work until the day they update the app.  The good thing is that you will have alarms and can rock and roll now! :)


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 9, 2019)

Well it was a great plan 

The android version doesn’t make any sound during alarm, only a screen visual. Back to iOS lol.
Tried iPad Air with screen locked on, brightness at lowest setting, volume max and app running  with iPad unplugged. Only lost 30% battery over 8 hours in initial test. That’s easily manageable, as I left iPad cover closed on my nightstand during overnight test. I’m hoping to find out if the internal alarm in the controller can be silenced or volume reduced. It’s loud!!! I could hear it from my neighbors garage today easily 150 yards away. Hell it would probably wake me up if I was sleeping (and my neighbors too)
I’m sure there’s more to share soon, but for now I’m anxiously awaiting the arrival of my new blackstone 36” griddle


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 9, 2019)

Make sure you have the media sound turned up / on .

On the android , if you want to try it again .


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 9, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Make sure you have the media sound turned up / on .
> 
> On the android , if you want to try it again .


Yeah I tried it on two devices, same result. I saw Auber had a forum where someone else posted the issue 6 months ago :(


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 23, 2019)

I have given careful consideration of this Auber unit, and while it has some shortcomings, I would still strongly recommend it. After last nights smoke, I ran autotune again this morning and my MES140S is now a 1 degree machine! I am super stoked! Autotune finished at 12:52, it has been rock steady since then. Blue line is meat temp (cooked and holding in cabinet)
Red line is box temp, green line is element activity. The app works well overall, and the multiple step mode is so freakin cool. Once the unit concludes meat has reached set temp for step 1, it engages step 2 which I have set at 150 to holdover till I’m ready to pull it out


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2019)

Good deal . Yeah they're awesome 
 That's cool you set it all from the app ?  I just did ss sausage and set it to ramp and soak . I love it .  Cook times are shorter too .


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 23, 2019)

Yes, the app does it all! I do agree, shorter cook times for sure with the box holding steady.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice to hear!  Yeah it just takes a little tweaking and once settings are on then a PID controller will keep you super close to set temp.  Its like all smoker systems, just gotta get it tuned in and you can rock it out.

I'm glad you have it working so well.  Keep enjoying it! :)


----------



## sm0kin (Apr 21, 2019)

While a simple cook, this turkey breast was quick and easy and the Auber did not disappoint


----------



## old sarge (Apr 21, 2019)

If I may ask, with your parameters for the breast set up in step 1, what is the purpose of going through the other steps?


----------



## sm0kin (Apr 21, 2019)

old sarge said:


> If I may ask, with your parameters for the breast set up in step 1, what is the purpose of going through the other steps?


This was a single step cook to 160F. If I would have used a step 2 it would have been 100F for 4 hours just to keep it warm. The parameter page up above was a prior cook


----------



## old sarge (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks!  I have been reading through the instructions and cannot figure them out; far too many arrows and flow chart illustrations for me to make sense of it all.  The page you provided sure looked simple.  I only cook to temp or to time, no ramp up, no holding, etc. and I have not figured out yet what I would do with that system and how to terminate the un-needed steps.  I sure wish Auber would publish something simple like you provided.  Thanks again.


----------



## sm0kin (Apr 21, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Thanks!  I have been reading through the instructions and cannot figure them out; far too many arrows and flow chart illustrations for me to make sense of it all.  The page you provided sure looked simple.  I only cook to temp or to time, no ramp up, no holding, etc. and I have not figured out yet what I would do with that system and how to terminate the un-needed steps.  I sure wish Auber would publish something simple like you provided.  Thanks again.


No problem. This is all from the Auber app, and to be honest, without it I wouldn’t have bought this model.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 21, 2019)

Well, it sure would be nice to be able to just use the controller at the controller without the application.  It has a screen and buttons. But the written instructions have me baffled.  Thanks again.


----------



## sm0kin (Apr 21, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Well, it sure would be nice to be able to just use the controller at the controller without the application.  It has a screen and buttons. But the written instructions have me baffled.  Thanks again.


I certainly agree, it is quite a convoluted process manually.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 21, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Thanks!  I have been reading through the instructions and cannot figure them out; far too many arrows and flow chart illustrations for me to make sense of it all.  The page you provided sure looked simple.  I only cook to temp or to time, no ramp up, no holding, etc. and I have not figured out yet what I would do with that system and how to terminate the un-needed steps.  I sure wish Auber would publish something simple like you provided.  Thanks again.


Sarge , what do you need help with ?


----------



## dr k (Apr 22, 2019)

On my Auber WS-1510ELPM I didn't want to enter minutes of cook time and just wanted to enter temp when it said C-1 for cook temp and that being it.  So when I fire up the PID it is set to the same parameters and temp from the previous smoke. Pressing the set button shows C-1 then the temp and a flashing light next to it meaning it's ready to receive a temp from the + or - buttons. after you make a change with these buttons and hit set to accept the change the flashing light disappears and is set, no need to enter time in minutes.  It's at that temp forever till you change the temp.  I use the timers on my therms to tell me to ramp up etc if doing sausage/fish.  To get to this single stage mode:
-Press/hold Set button till it says Lock, then release it
-Press + to get to the number 3 then press Set button
-It'll show Prg Auto on.
-Press + or - to change to off and press Set and done.

7. Single-step mode In this mode, the controller will hold temperature at one set value (C-1) continuously as long as the controller is powered on. Even if the controller is powered off and turned on again, it will resume working in this mode. You do not need to enter any other program steps in this mode. To enter the single-step mode, the user need to set the parameter “PrG” to “off”. Under the normal operating mode, press and hold SET key for 3 seconds until the Parameter Window displays “LOCK”. Release the SET. The display will show “0”. Use “+” and “-” keys to adjust the display to 3 and press SET. The display will show “PrG” for a second and then the value “on”. Use “+” or “-” key to toggle between “on” to “off”. Select “off” and press SET key if you want to enter the single-step mode. Otherwise, select “on” and press SET key to enter the program mode. The controller will go back to the normal operating mode. To set the temperature, press SET key once, and the window will show “C-1”. Use “+” or “-” key to adjust the temperature in the window, then press SET to save and exit.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 22, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Sarge , what do you need help with ?



I have used the SI3D with no problems.  I will admit that I am digitally handicapped.  But the instructions were fairly straightforward and I have really enjoyed it.  So Auber has a new wifi model and the instructions are baffling, at least to me. I contacted them shortly after it came out and asked for something simple for cooking to time and a set of instructions for cooking to temp.  Great folks over there but no go.  They said use the app, real simple.  I was to understand how to set it without the app, at the unit itself. It should be simple and I am probably over thinking it; and being the stubborn old man that I am, I will not use the app. I always go to the manual and look at that confusing mess of boxes and arrows and decide that some things are just meant to be.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 22, 2019)

I have the 1510 elpm . Not sure how that compairs to what you have . Forget the flow charts . 
So I'm guessing the 3D is non pid , and you are adding the Auber wifi controller ? 
I just looked at the instructions for the wifi model . The section you want is controller config 7.1 .
Table 2 . So as an example .  " Food high alarm " Probe 2 . The range  shows the adjustable hi / low settings . 
Initial " 350 " is the default that it's set to now . Note 3 ( scroll down the page ) talks about the function of the setting . 
Change the value ( temp ) by using the arrow buttons . 
I know you don't want to use the app ,,,, but seems that's the easier way to set it up .


----------



## old sarge (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks.  The 3D is a PID.  Pretty straightforward.  After setting the box temp  and IT or Time, the other steps are zeroed out. For what it is worth, I have not purchased the new Auber wifi. I will go back through the instructions again.  And thanks!


----------

